# WTB albright travel rod



## finfish (Jun 1, 2005)

I recently broke the top section of an 8'3" Albright travel spinning rod. Wondering if anyone had a broke one they wanted to get rid of, only need the top section. Realize it is a long shot but thought I would try.
Thanks


----------

